# LA RUTA DE LA PLATA - Sierra Madre



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

Evento en la Sierra Madre en Chihuahua. Yo ya estoy puesto y esperando/entrenando con ansias. Si alguien mas va, avise para cuando menos conocernos!

LA RUTA DE LA PLATA
80 KM. BIKE MARATHON

2 DE AGOSTO , SAN JUANITO CARICHI

http://www.360gym.com/rplatainfo.html

EL GOBIERNO DEL ESTADO DE CHIHUAHUA, EL MUNICIPIO DE BOCOYNA Y EL MUNICIPIO DE CARICHI; EN COORDINACION CON LA ASOCIACION DE DEPORTES ALTERNATIVOS DE CHIHUAHUA, A.C. (ADAC), Y EL RANCHO SAN MANUEL DE LA HERRADURA; CONVOCAN;

A Toda la comunidad y afición Ciclista, a Participar en uno de los mejores eventos de Ciclismo de Montaña "LA RUTA DE LA PLATA BIKE MARATHON" que será efectuada el SABADO 2 DE AGOSTO 2008; y que será parte del FESTIVAL INTERNACIONAL DE TURISMO DE AVENTURA DE CHIHUAHUA 2008, contando con el aval de la Asociación Estatal de Ciclismo de Chihuahua AC (AEC)., afiliada a la Federación Mexicana de Ciclismo (FMC).

BAJO EL SIGUIENTE PROGRAMA;
Objetivos y Metas:
Comprometidos con el cuidado de la sierra y la preservación de la cultura Tarahumara, los Municipios de Carichi y Bocoyna. Organizadores de la Ruta de la Plata Bike Marathón, donará material escolar para la Escuela "Internado de Cerro Pelón", ubicada en el Municipio Bocoyna, la cual tiene como objetivo la educación y cuidado de niños de bajos recursos de nuestra hermosa Sierra Tarahumara.
Dichos materiales, se donaran con el fin de brindar a los maestros y alumnos, mejores condiciones durante su estancia en el internado mismo que redundaran en beneficio de la enseñanza y aprendizaje.
A si como generar una derrama económica en las comunidades por las cuales se realizará el evento.

PROGRAMA;
Jueves 31 de Julio, 2008.
En la Plaza de San Juanito, Chih.

1. Inscripciones y recolección de números y kits de inscripción.

Viernes 1 de Agosto, 2008.
En la Plaza de San Juanito, Chih.

1. Ultimo día de inscripciones hasta las 21:00 hrs.
2. Recolección de número y kit de inscripción.
3. Cena de carbohidratos a partir de las 19:00hrs. en la Plaza de San Juanito.
4. Al finalizar la cena, se efectuara una presentación con el fin de describir el recorrido y dar instrucciones finales para los corredores.

Sabado 2 de Agosto, 2008.
07:00 hrs Los ciclistas participantes deberán de presentarse en la línea de salida para ser registrados en la mesa de control.
08:30 hrs Formación y preparación para arranque.
09:30 hrs Salida y arranque del evento.

RECORRIDO.
El recorrido inicia en la calle principal frente a la Iglesia; del poblado de San Juanito, Municipio de Bocoyna, Chihuahua a 2400mt SNM. Arrancando en tramo pavimentado rumbo a la salida a Chihuahua, desviándose en la salida a Cerro Pelón por camino de terracería, se tomara el bordo camino al Rumurachi pasando por diferentes comunidades de la zona.
Donde se internaran en varios "single track" en ascenso hasta 2800MSNM.para descender hasta el poblado de Cerro Pelón con subidas y bajadas prologadas, internándose a zonas Boscosas, Valles y varios cruces de arroyos y ríos, para posteriormente llegar un descenso prolongado hasta el pueblo de Carichi a 1960MSNM.
La plaza principal de Carichi será una Meta volante la cual nos indicara que faltan 3km para llegar a El Rancho San Manuel de la Herradura en donde será la Meta Final y Fiesta de Premiación de "La Ruta de la Plata Bike Marathón" del Festival Internacional de Aventura de Chihuahua 2008.
El recorrido total es de aprox. 80 kilómetros de los cuales 30% son de single track, y 70% de caminos de terracería.

INSCRIPCIONES.
La inscripción y pago se puede realizar por medio de:
Depósito bancario en la cuenta No. 4039030309 de HSBC a nombre de Dario Gabaldon Acosta; Si realizas tu pago con depósito bancario, deberás presentar tu ficha de depósito en la mesa de registro para que te entreguen tu Numero y demás.

Modalidad Individual.
Las inscripciones se pueden realizar a partir de la publicación de esta convocatoria en la página www.360gym.com . La inscripción individual tendrá un costo de $ 200.00 hasta del día 20 de Julio. Posteriormente el costo de inscripción será de $ 250.00.
Es necesario presentar una identificación oficial.
Categorías Individuales.
Expertos
Avanzados
Master 40 y +
Juveniles
Femeniles
Intermedios
Principiantes

Modalidad por Equipos.
Equipos de 3 integrantes.
El costo por inscripción es de $200.00 por cada miembro del equipo, adicional a la inscripción individual.
Es necesario presentar una identificación oficial.
Categorías Equipo de 3 integrantes.
-Expertos.
-Intermedios.
(Se recomienda que los participantes en la modalidad de equipos EXPERTOS, estén integrados por miembros Expertos ó Avanzados según categorías individuales; los equipos INTERMEDIOS podrán integrarse por participantes de las categorías Master 40 y +, Juveniles, Femeniles, Intermedios y Principiantes).
Reglas para la categoría de equipos:

1. 3 integrantes.
2. Pago total de la inscripción del equipo (Mas inscripción individual).
3. El lugar de llegada del equipo se tomara a partir de que llegue el tercer integrante del equipo a la meta.
4. Para registrarse deberá enviar su registro completo de los 3 integrantes del equipo y su ficha de depósito o la ficha de su pago que realizaron en el registro.

Ejemplo.
A la meta llegan 2 integrantes del "equipo A", y antes de que llegue el tercer integrante del "Equipo A", llega el "Equipo B" completo, con sus tres integrantes, posteriormente llega el tercer integrante del "Equipo A"; el equipo ganador es el "Equipo B".

MODALIDAD Y REQUISITOS.
Modalidad Marathón de ciclismo de montaña.

Requisitos.

1. Bicicleta de montaña en buen estado, Casco, Guantes, Lentes y Equipo Personal (Herramienta, Hidratación, etc&#8230;.).
2. Carta de liberación de responsabilidades debidamente firmada.

Derechos del Competidor.

1. Cena de carbohidratos
2. Kit promocional que incluye Playera conmemorativa a los primeros 200, inscritos y pagados.
3. Hasta 300 Buff's para el resto de los competidores.
4. Hidratación y abastecimiento durante el recorrido.
5. Asistencia Médica (Primeros Auxilios).
6. Seguridad.
7. Fiesta de Premiación.
8. El ciclista de Montaña es autosuficiente, durante su competencia no puede pedir prestada herramienta, o equipo.
9. El ciclista de Montaña es caballeroso y honesto, no corta camino y cede el paso cuando un ciclista mas rápido le pide "pista".
10. El Ciclista de Montaña, cuida la Naturaleza.

JUECES Y REGLAMENTO.
El evento está basado en el reglamento vigente de la Federación Mexicana de Ciclismo. Disponible en la página www.fmc.org.mx
Jueces
Se contará con Jueces avalados por la Asociación de Ciclismo del Estado de Chihuahua y su decisión será inapelable.
Cualquier cambio ó modificación en la presente convocatoria ó en la organización de este evento por parte de los organizadores será decisión inapelable.

PREMIACION.
Bolsa a repartir de $100,000.00 (cien mil pesos 00/100 MN) de acuerdo a lo siguiente:
CATEGORIAS INDIVIDUALES.

Categoría 1 2 3 4 5 
Expertos	10,000 6,000 4,000 3,000 2,000
Avanzados 5,000 4,000 2,500 1,500 500
Master 40 y + 3,500 2,500 1,500 800 400
Juveniles 3,500 2,500 1,500 800 400 
Femeniles 5,000 3,250 2,200 1,200 700
Intermedios 3,500 2,500 1,500 800 400
Principiantes 1,500 1,000 700 500 300

CATEGORIA EQUIPOS

Categoría 1 2 3 4 5
Expertos 5,000 4,000 3,000 2,000 1,000
Intermedios 1,500 1,000 800 500 250

Jersey a los 10 primeros de cada categoria individual.

Tiempo límite de 7 horas para terminar el recorrido de la carrera.
El Tiempo estimado para terminar el recorrido para el primer lugar general es de 3.5 a 4hrs.

HOTEL SEDE.
Hotel de la Sierra (San Juanito) (635)588-0182
Para reservar llama directamente al hotel y menciona que es para el evento e La Ruta de La Plata - Bike Marahton. para tarifa especial.

NOTAS IMPORTANTES.
Los corredores y participantes deberán de llegar por sus propios medios a San Juanito, Municipio de Bocoyna (Chihuahua), donde iniciará la competencia; el evento terminará en el Rancho San Manuel de la Herradura, municipio de Carichi (Chihuahua).
Se recomienda que tomen sus precauciones de transporte, así como de gasolina y hosedaje, ya que en Carichi, son escasos.
Al Terminar el evento de premiación, se sugiere hospedarse en Cd. Cuahutemoc, Chih., a solo 30 minutos de Carichi.

_________Rubrica___________ ___________Rubrica__________
ING. LEONARDO LLAMAS J. DARIO GABALDON ACOSTA 
Asoc. Estatal de Ciclismo Asoc. De Deportes Alternativos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

'Uta madre.... Y yo sin poder salir de aqui. El trabajo es 30X10.... 

Animense, la Sierra de Chihuahua es algo que hay que verlo para creerlo.


----------

